
Import your CSV data to Parse - apievangelist
http://blog.parse.com/2012/05/22/import-your-csv-data-to-parse/
======
darkf
More Parse spam nobodt cares about. Give it up.

~~~
strelok
Why is this spam? Seems to be a legitimate service. What's wrong?

~~~
shane-armstrong
I agree, I checked it out and there didn't seem to be anything wrong with it.

Edit: I also like that it supports different formats for every field, I feel
less pushed in to perfection this way. Varchar is the way forward ^^

